# Don,nt know what to do



## ILuvCowparsely (6 June 2011)

This is a long story  the short of it is


A friend  of mine and her x bought some ponies from the market a few years back  she mainly looked after them etc well they broke up  she took most  of the passports for hers and some of the ponies     when she went back to get the other 6 ish he had locked the gate  so she couldn't get it,

 we tried everything  ( he is very nasty character )  we tried solicitors he kindly wrote   a few letters to the guys solicitor

 i tried ringing  even got abuse  from him

 he is with   holding about 6 ponies    1 of which she gave to me  as i had bought the mother who sadly died of colic   she has the original passports,  he has made fake ones up  we know cos i typed the ponies name onto  NED  and sure  enough  there he was   along with another  and even the passport agency details  ( who have done nothing  even trading standards have done nothing as the police. )Her passports are 100% legit as they have certain details on them that he would not have put on the fake ones  as are the dates of hers earlier than his  he doesn't want them  just doing it out of spite  they just site and rot in field  i have pictures of there condition i took last year and their feet,   horse welfare have been notified, went down once and said they would go down again 2 months ago  i dont know if the have, 
 the biggest thing is there is no bill of sale as it was cash in hand at reading market.  He has had them microchip ed we know and had him gelded without my friends  knowledge ( i found out when i went down there).

  We think there is no hope now


----------



## Ladybird (6 June 2011)

Passport's aren't proof of ownership I'm afraid.


----------



## brighteyes (12 June 2011)

Does that work both ways?


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 June 2011)

Hmmm dont know what you can do without a bill of sale.


----------



## pixi (13 June 2011)

your friend  should have got them microchipped when she hade them passported that way the x bf would not have been able to get new passports issued thats why its the law every horse has to be chippen to stop passports being issued more than once.


----------



## cally6008 (13 June 2011)

microchipping a horse does not stop the horse having more than one passport


----------

